# Gmail address being blocked by Craigslist



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been looking for a room on craigslist the past couple weeks. I'm starting to get the feeling that some of my emails to room ads are not going through. I've sent 30 emails so far but have only gotten 6 replies. Has anyone had such a problem before? 

I reposted one of my old ads to check. 10 days ago my emails went through. Tonight my emails from my 2 gmail addresses did not go through but the ones from my yahoo address did. They are in the sent folder and did not bounce back but nothing comes in the inbox. 

I need to move by the 31st and this is making me go nuts.:bash


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I've only posted one ad on Craiglist. I used hotmail. I got a ton of emails (I was giving away a couch for free  ). Good luck finding a new place. Are there any other sites that you could use besides Craigslist?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Double Indemnity said:


> I've only posted one ad on Craiglist. I used hotmail. I got a ton of emails (I was giving away a couch for free  ). Good luck finding a new place. Are there any other sites that you could use besides Craigslist?


I was talking about responding to ads. Anyways, I'm now using a new yahoo email address just in case the gmail one was being blocked.

God I hate this city. It's so hard to find a decent place. People are renting out their living room for $500 and sharing rooms for $400-600. It's crazy. All these Chinese landlords are trying to make a huge profit off of desperate students. I even got a call from one asking for $900 and you don't even get your own bathroom. Such a rip off.

I'm such a nervous wreck right now cause I have to move soon.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

More updates:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/weirding-out-potential-roommates-183223/


----------

